# Optimal D90 Settings



## ryanwaff

Hello everyone 

Its been a while since ive posted, so please forgive any errors.
I Recently (last 2-3 months) received the Nikon D90 with the Nikon DX 15-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 GII ED and Nikon 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED VR lenses. 
The lenses are besides the point, but i have been experimenting taking various photos with my camera and im not quite happy with the settings of my Camera.

So what i was wondering is: is there anybody out there who can guide me in fine tuning the settings in My Nikon D90 camera body to ensure that i am getting as many thing right in camera as possible. This is in an attempt to reduce PP work as well as improve the quality of my images. I shoot mainly macros and landscapes. The occasional portrait shot is done, but not often 

Basically the look and feel of the images i am going for is the following:

Must be as sharp and clear as possible.
The colors need to be as close to real life production as possible.
And the quality needs to be optimised.

If its worth adding, i am going to New Zealand Soon and would love to have my camera settings optimised for the best performance possible, because i am hoping to get some reaaly great landscape shots  

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to help me  i am forever grateful


----------



## jwbryson1

This is a really broad question and frankly, I do not think there is a "one size fits all" answer.  There is no one "optimal" setting for your D90 that will work in every situation.

Why don't you post a few photos with the EXIF data (shutter speed, ISO, f/stop, etc.) so we can see some of your work.  Number your images and only post 2 or 3 of them.

This will make it easier to give you good feedback.


----------



## Mrgiggls

I use Matrix Metering and Vivid almost full time.  If you have software that can process NEF raw shoot in RAW or RAW+jpeg.

The only things I really adjust as needed are WB and ISO.....I shoot Aperture Priority and use a little exposure compensation when needed.  
For the sharpest images, you'll want to be 3-4 stops down from wide open (max aperture).


----------



## KmH

The settings vary by how much light there is in the scene you are wanting to make a photo of.

Your D90 has 3 light metering modes. Each metering mode has it's uses.

Your D90 has 3 auto focus settings, plus a couple of auto focus area settings.

A good place to start is by carefully reading the D90 user's manual, and becoming familiae with the features, functions, and capabilities the D90 has available for you to use.

There are some online links in this thread that contain information you will need to know and understand if you want to be able to use your D90 effectively - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## Big Mike

In general, the 'optimal' settings would be the same for any camera, not just a D90.  
In other words, the key factor in getting the best quality images, is getting good/proper exposure.  That means finding a good combination of shutter speed, aperture and ISO.  

This leads to the topic of metering.  It can be rather involved, but there is plenty of information to be found if you search for it.

Also, if you don't already, you should use the best 'quality' setting on your camera, which is RAW.  
It does take more processing, but the benefits are many.


----------



## MReid

Matrix metering.
Standard (not vivid)
Set your individual setting sliders right in the middle, for your jpegs. Adjust to taste as you shoot, if feel you need more color or sharpness or contrast go back and adjust the sliders one click at a time.
When shooting use your histogram to ensure you are getting a good exposure.

Are there any other settings you are wondering about?


----------



## ryanwaff

jwbryson1 said:


> This is a really broad question and frankly, I do not think there is a "one size fits all" answer.  There is no one "optimal" setting for your D90 that will work in every situation.
> 
> Why don't you post a few photos with the EXIF data (shutter speed, ISO, f/stop, etc.) so we can see some of your work.  Number your images and only post 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> This will make it easier to give you good feedback.



I am aware that there is not a "one size fits all" that's why I specified that I need the optimal settings for landscape and macro photography. I am aware that different scenes require different settings, like portraits are typically soft with not too much sharpness, but sports etc you generally want sharpness.


----------



## ryanwaff

Mrgiggls said:


> I use Matrix Metering and Vivid almost full time.  If you have software that can process NEF raw shoot in RAW or RAW+jpeg.
> 
> The only things I really adjust as needed are WB and ISO.....I shoot Aperture Priority and use a little exposure compensation when needed.
> For the sharpest images, you'll want to be 3-4 stops down from wide open (max aperture).



Thank you for the pointers   I shall try this out for a while see what happens XD


----------



## ryanwaff

KmH said:


> The settings vary by how much light there is in the scene you are wanting to make a photo of.
> 
> Your D90 has 3 light metering modes. Each metering mode has it's uses.
> 
> Your D90 has 3 auto focus settings, plus a couple of auto focus area settings.
> 
> A good place to start is by carefully reading the D90 user's manual, and becoming familiae with the features, functions, and capabilities the D90 has available for you to use.
> 
> There are some online links in this thread that contain information you will need to know and understand if you want to be able to use your D90 effectively - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html



Thank you very much  i shall be doing some late night reading now haha


----------



## jake337

ryanwaff said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really broad question and frankly, I do not think there is a "one size fits all" answer.  There is no one "optimal" setting for your D90 that will work in every situation.
> 
> Why don't you post a few photos with the EXIF data (shutter speed, ISO, f/stop, etc.) so we can see some of your work.  Number your images and only post 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> This will make it easier to give you good feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there is not a "one size fits all" that's why I specified that I need the optimal settings for landscape and macro photography. I am aware that different scenes require different settings, like portraits are typically soft with not too much sharpness, but sports etc you generally want sharpness.
Click to expand...


I think those things are more defined by the lens you use and the direction you go in Post Production.  If your shooting in 
RAW you decide those factors in post or by choosing a certain lens for a certain situation. 

Are you looking for Optimal out of camera JPEG settings?  I can't really help ya there, sorry.


----------



## Mach0

ryanwaff said:
			
		

> I am aware that there is not a "one size fits all" that's why I specified that I need the optimal settings for landscape and macro photography. I am aware that different scenes require different settings, like portraits are typically soft with not too much sharpness, but sports etc you generally want sharpness.



Optimal is subjective to what you are shooting, available lighting, subject you are shooting, choice of lens, desired effect. Trial and error. Practice and see what works.


----------



## ryanwaff

jwbryson1 said:


> Are you looking for Optimal out of camera JPEG settings?  I can't really help ya there, sorry.



Well sort of, i am just looking to reduce the amount of PP work that I have to do. As well as create image out of camera that are as sharp as they can possibly be with the lenses i have.


----------



## ryanwaff

Mach0 said:


> ryanwaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there is not a "one size fits all" that's why I specified that I need the optimal settings for landscape and macro photography. I am aware that different scenes require different settings, like portraits are typically soft with not too much sharpness, but sports etc you generally want sharpness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optimal is subjective to what you are shooting, available lighting, subject you are shooting, choice of lens, desired effect. Trial and error. Practice and see what works.
Click to expand...


perhaps optimal wasnt the best choice of wording, i am looking for more of a 'baseline' of settings that i can then fine tune according to each situation.


----------



## o hey tyler

ryanwaff said:


> I am aware that there is not a "one size fits all" that's why I specified that I need the optimal settings for landscape and macro photography. I am aware that different scenes require different settings, like portraits are typically soft with not too much sharpness, but sports etc you generally want sharpness.



How do you figure that portraits are typically soft "with not too much sharpness?" That couldn't be farther from the truth. It sounds like you're confusing shallow DoF with a soft image, which is incorrect. 

Have you read your camera's manual? That would be a good place to start. The rest of what you're asking depends solely on the photographer handling the camera and the effect they're going after.


----------



## Mrgiggls

Hmmm....I wonder if by "soft" the OP is referring to the light.   For portraits you want camera/lens sharpness, but you want soft light.  Soft meaning: from a large light source. The smaller the light source, like a naked flash unit, the harder the shadows.  That's why Portrait photographer have big diffusers, like panels, umbrellas, and even large sheets or walls.  Portrait lighting is a science and art all it's own.  The main thing to remember is: You want big diffused light sources.


----------



## Mach0

ryanwaff said:
			
		

> perhaps optimal wasnt the best choice of wording, i am looking for more of a 'baseline' of settings that i can then fine tune according to each situation.



It will change. It's too broad. I wouldn't shoot the same indoors as outdoors. I'd say start practicing or shoot in auto mode.


----------

